# any coasties/novocastrians up for it this week?



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Ive got a slow work week so anytime anyday looks OK for me as long as its not too late in the arvo.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I should be ok for a fish on the weekend if your both still keen.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

im free saturday this weekend


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll be up at Swansea all weekend for dad's birthday so i'll keep an eye on where you guys decide.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Myself, Petey and Blackant will be at the Lake Friday sat and Sun. We will be staying at Swansea caravan Park and would love to meet up with you for a fish.   

Rod


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm good for Saturday morning. Might be a bit of rain around but I'm still keen. Where would you all like to fish? We could do Dead Woods or something differnt I'm easy.


----------

